# ***OFFICIAL*** Chris Weidman VS. Vitor Belfort



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

*Co-Main event*











*Middleweight Championship bout: 185 pounds*
*Co-Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Middleweight Title*















​


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Chris when he actually shows up in the ring is as though as they come. So bar a really powerful head kick from Vitor i don't see how he he loses this.

The only weakness i see in his game is that his posture makes him vulnerable to leg kicks, and no i don't think he will be able to check another like he did vs Silva.

And Vitor is not really known for devastating leg kicks for that matter.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

as an old fan i should be cheering for Vitor. as an old man I should be for Vitor.

But I can't help looking passed Vitor to Chris vs Luke. those are going to be great fights.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Weidman by TKO or submission. Either way, I predict a domination, a Champion's performance from The Chris.




oldfan said:


> as an old fan i should be cheering for Vitor. as an old man I should be for Vitor.
> 
> But I can't help looking passed Vitor to Chris vs Luke. those are going to be great fights.


I see what you did there.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris has quite the skill set and is aggressive in terms of forward pressure and footwork, has good size and reach for the division, pulls off some complex strategies with confidence, but he is not the fastest guy. He likes to bully but he is yet to be bullied, Vitor can turn this around with one clean opening, and they will be there.

Vitor has all the attributes to trouble Chris but yet again we are faced with young vs old, which afflicts any prediction.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This is total changing of the old guard. If Weidman wins he will have beaten Anderson (although I will never fully accept the way Anderson lost), Machida, and Belfort. That's basically the current old guard of the division. If Chris can win this he can move on to some of the new guys. 

I don't think it will be easy for Chris, though. I think Belfort has the better training camp, more experience, and more raw power. Chris is going to have to fight a really technical fight and tire Vitor out.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I had to go find another pair of glasses and look again when I saw this.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Weidman via anything he wants. He's too good for the Phenom.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


>


:laugh:

Side note: I wonder if Rebok will let Vitor put Jesus on his shorts?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MK. said:


> Chris when he actually shows up in the ring is as though as they come. So bar a really powerful head kick from Vitor i don't see how he he loses this.
> 
> The only weakness i see in his game is that his posture makes him vulnerable to leg kicks, and no i don't think he will be able to check another like he did vs Silva.
> 
> And Vitor is not really known for devastating leg kicks for that matter.


I don't think head kicks would be a problem for Weidman. His distance management is too good for single strikes to land on him. Where he really has shown to be vulnerable is against straight blasts (Machida fight) which is something Belfort actually is known for. So at least the first two rounds should be interesting as long as Belfort has a full gas tank.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Weidman will dominate this fight tonight, Vitor's weakness has always been strong wrestlers and no TRT + the layoff will help Weidman even more.

Weidman wins via takedowns and smothering top control in the first two rounds leading to a vicious TKO in the third.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Let's do this. Looking for a fun fight as usual.

By the way, does Vitor remind anyone else of Tomg Po from Kickboxer?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey y'all! it's nice to be watching a big fight with so many familiar friends  i bet i'm higher than your are


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

The UFC protecting Rockholds image is really admirable. Having rockhold ranked above vitor. Rogan talking about vitor string of headkick knockouts but only mentions bisping and hendo. Come on now.


Side note I AM SO PUMPED FOR THIS FIGHT COME ON VITOR!!!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Noticeable difference in Vitor's physique compared to how he looked when he faced Bisping and Rockhold.

He's looking flabby.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

wiedman stole my walk out song. just sayin.. 30 years...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> By the way, does Vitor remind anyone else of Tomg Po from Kickboxer?


Got Kickboxer the other day on DVD. What a film.





LETS GO VITOR!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is going to be quick work from THE CHRIS


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

anyone nice and bored enough to give me a play by play? I'll even take oldie's high version


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Weidman will win in the 1st


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

WHEW!! cHRIS NEEDED THAT TD


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Weidman made it look easy

Wins by vicious GnP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Damnit


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn, what a fight again! This is an amazing event.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kc1983 said:


> Weidman will win in the 1st
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lucky guess :thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Vitor had him hurt but couldn't finish and couldn't defend. Quite the round, props to both of them.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Jesus doesn't love Vitor


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Destruction.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Weidman is the shizzle nizzle


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

As expected. I think most of us have been saying it for months, Weidman will beat him within a round or two. Vitor had that nice flurry, but Weidman finished in the first as expected. Super fun round again tonight.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, that went about as expected.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Dammit Vitor, you showed me up. Vitor imo was supposed to be the best in the world at finishing fights if he has opponents hurt but he didnt keep it on there. YOU'RE VITOR....FORGET CARDIO!

Again, I'm gutted to say I saw NOTHING from Weidman. He took Vitor down in a fairly simple takedown. Vitor looked abysmal in defending the mount. Great GnP as always from Weidman. I hate that I still have nothing to say other than great GnP. Showed me in this fight that if Rumble ever wants to cut to MW, he's the world champion on the spot tbh. I wanted to see how Weidman did with an aggressive striker and he failed the test.

EDIT: Why are some of you saying destruction when Vitor had him hurt bad in the same round?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vitor was on ***ing fire until he wilted.raise01:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That fight told me Rockhold is the future champ.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

Weidman better stick to his wrasslin. He's no striker.

edit: Oh shut up Weidman you pretentious idiot. People doubt you because you look so bad. Suck it up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Was that a dig at religiousness from Weidman?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Wonder if Weidman has "proved" himself yet.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rygu said:


> That fight told me Rockhold is the future champ.


after he regains it from Luke


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Dammit Vitor, you showed me up. Vitor imo was supposed to be the best in the world at finishing fights if he has opponents hurt but he didnt keep it on there. YOU'RE VITOR....FORGET CARDIO!
> 
> Again, I'm gutted to say I saw NOTHING from Weidman. He took Vitor down in a fairly simple takedown. Vitor looked abysmal in defending the mount. Great GnP as always from Weidman. I hate that I still have nothing to say other than great GnP. Showed me in this fight that if Rumble ever wants to cut to MW, he's the world champion on the spot tbh. I wanted to see how Weidman did with an aggressive striker and he failed the test.
> 
> EDIT: Why are some of you saying destruction when Vitor had him hurt bad in the same round?


Weidman wasn't even hurt. He didn't looked rocked or hurt at any point in the fight. He was covering up great, blocking all Vitor's shots (or most of them), didn't get wobbly legs or anything, took him down easily and destroyed him there. 

Vitor got a nice flurry, but it didn't hurt Weidman, Weidman defended like the champion he was and then finished him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

**** yeah!!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Dammit Vitor, you showed me up. Vitor imo was supposed to be the best in the world at finishing fights if he has opponents hurt but he didnt keep it on there. YOU'RE VITOR....FORGET CARDIO!
> 
> Again, I'm gutted to say I saw NOTHING from Weidman. He took Vitor down in a fairly simple takedown. Vitor looked abysmal in defending the mount. Great GnP as always from Weidman. I hate that I still have nothing to say other than great GnP. Showed me in this fight that if Rumble ever wants to cut to MW, he's the world champion on the spot tbh. I wanted to see how Weidman did with an aggressive striker and he failed the test.


dude u realize vitor crushed anthony right? Dont ever disrespect Weidman like that again.

Weidman is the real deal guys. Vitor crushed the current top contender in Luke Rockhold and weidman just finished vitor in the first round. Not only that but he survived a vitor flurry, something fighters just dont do. He beat silva, he beat machida, and now he beat vitor. Give him his dues.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess Jesus liked Weidman today more than Vitor, I wonder if he prayed more or what.


----------



## mprasek (Jun 18, 2007)

Weidman haters can forever shut it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rygu said:


> That fight told me Rockhold is the future champ.


I was going to agree, but Rockhold isn't Vitor. He isn't an "aggressive" striker. He fights like Machida. He picks his shots, he tries to be intelligent (which he is), and THAT will stop him. I feel tonight we learned that Weidman will be in trouble with aggressive strikers. Wanderlei Silva might cause him trouble in the early moments for example. Since Rockhold is smart, I think Weidman is smarter, and that's the difference.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Was that a dig at religiousness from Weidman?


You didnt know? Weidman is a christian just like vitor. Now all you atheists can hate on him too for it i suppose.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone with GSP's skillset would beat Weidman. Need to be fast on the feet and a great wrestler. Weidman can be beaten on the feet with more speed. His punches are heavy and slow and can be countered with proper angles and speed. Anderson probably won't win because his wrestling isn't that good.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> You didnt know? Weidman is a christian just like vitor. Now all you atheists can hate on him too for it i suppose.


Lol, yep. I'm surprised the spiritual haters didn't attack Chris full force after that interview.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> Weidman wasn't even hurt. He didn't looked rocked or hurt at any point in the fight. He was covering up great, blocking all Vitor's shots (or most of them), didn't get wobbly legs or anything, took him down easily and destroyed him there.
> 
> Vitor got a nice flurry, but it didn't hurt Weidman, Weidman defended like the champion he was and then finished him.


He was fairly obviously hurt. He wasn't going to drop just yet but it was comparable to some of the early combos from Arlovski. If you keep throwing, eventually you'll land, and Vitor had him hurt and was landing through eh guard but he wanted to conserve his cardio.



xxpillowxxjp said:


> dude u realize vitor crushed anthony right? Dont ever disrespect Weidman like that again.
> 
> Weidman is the real deal guys. Vitor crushed the current top contender in Luke Rockhold and weidman just finished vitor in the first round. Not only that but he survived a vitor flurry, something fighters just dont do. He beat silva, he beat machida, and now he beat vitor. Give him his dues.


AJ pre-return doesn't count. Also, Vitor CAUGHT Luke. I dunno if he does that 6/10. Vitor really can catch any man on this planet, including Weidman as he did catch him. Rockhold got caught a little harder though but still.

I don't really give him his dues for Silva, he has reasonable dues for Belfort....but he has all the dues on the planet for Machida. Weidman Vs Machida was incredible and proved Weidman is one of the best fighters in the world today. As much as I can say Belfort did bad, it's a straight up win for Weidman and has NO black mark what so ever record wise. So if Weidman keeps this up which I feel he will, skys the limit.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Someone with GSP's skillset would beat Weidman. Need to be fast on the feet and a great wrestler. Weidman can be beaten on the feet with more speed. His punches are heavy and slow and can be countered with proper angles and speed.


Not going to find anyone else at MW with more speed than vitor. 

Weidman has beat the 2 best strikers in the division in vitor and silva, he has the best wrestling which he has shown vs munoz and machida, and he also has the best grappling shown in all of his fights.

Its safe to say that weidman is going to reign on his throne for a while guys.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

So what Vitor has speed, he's got shit wrestling.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Not going to find anyone else at MW with more speed than vitor.
> 
> Weidman has beat the 2 best strikers in the division in vitor and silva, he has the best wrestling which he has shown vs munoz and machida, and he also has the best grappling shown in all of his fights.
> 
> Its safe to say that weidman is going to reign on his throne for a while guys.


I think the only threats left are Rockhold and Jacare.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Weidman wasn't even hurt. He didn't looked rocked or hurt at any point in the fight. He was covering up great, blocking all Vitor's shots (or most of them).


Weidman won fair and square the way he was supposed to, via wrestling and GNP, so you don't need to get dellusional he wasn't in trouble in no moment before the take down.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Dammit Vitor, you showed me up. Vitor imo was supposed to be the best in the world at finishing fights if he has opponents hurt but he didnt keep it on there. YOU'RE VITOR....FORGET CARDIO!
> 
> Again, I'm gutted to say I saw NOTHING from Weidman. He took Vitor down in a fairly simple takedown. Vitor looked abysmal in defending the mount. Great GnP as always from Weidman. I hate that I still have nothing to say other than great GnP. Showed me in this fight that if Rumble ever wants to cut to MW, he's the world champion on the spot tbh. I wanted to see how Weidman did with an aggressive striker and he failed the test.
> 
> EDIT: Why are some of you saying destruction when Vitor had him hurt bad in the same round?



Vitor did not have him hurt bro. 
He landed some good shots and opened up a cut but Weidman defended and was not rocked or wobbly in the least bit. 

When it went to the ground it was pure, undeniable destruction. You can't disagree.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> dude u realize vitor crushed anthony right? Dont ever disrespect Weidman like that again.
> 
> Weidman is the real deal guys. Vitor crushed the current top contender in Luke Rockhold and weidman just finished vitor in the first round. Not only that but he survived a vitor flurry, something fighters just dont do. He beat silva, he beat machida, and now he beat vitor. Give him his dues.



Weidman is no doubt a deserving champion, and a great all round fighter. Just want to say that the Johnson vs Vitor fight cant really indicate much, considering Rumble's transformation and the fact the he had actually put Vitor down and Vitor had got a favourable stand up in that fight. I do think Johnson is a much weaker fighter when he cuts.

I agree that its absolutely ridiculous that Weidman doesn't get his props. Not sure what he needs to do.

Rockhold will be a much closer fight. Vitor fight I will give him pass. We know what Vitor is capable of early in a fight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He was fairly obviously hurt. He wasn't going to drop just yet but it was comparable to some of the early combos from Arlovski. If you keep throwing, eventually you'll land, and Vitor had him hurt and was landing through eh guard but he wanted to conserve his cardio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol @ not giving him his dues for Silva. It amazes me that people still discredit BOTH of Weidman's Silva wins.

Fanboyism at its finest.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn, haters still hating. I wonder what the excuses will be after The Chris beats Rockhold.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Not going to find anyone else at MW with more speed than vitor.
> 
> Weidman has beat the 2 best strikers in the division in vitor and silva, he has the best wrestling which he has shown vs munoz and machida, and he also has the best grappling shown in all of his fights.
> 
> Its safe to say that weidman is going to reign on his throne for a while guys.


This. He beat Lyoto, the tactical master. He beat Belfort, the aggressive master.

Unless Rockhold can pull a Weidman-eske performance out, Weiddman is going to remain undefeated for a decent amount of time. He has a HELL of a time at MW though so if he gets through all of those challengers undefeated, I can say GOAT. Jacare, Rockhold, Bisping, Machida, Belfort, Silva, Belfort, Mousasi....if any man walks through that he's the GOAT.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He was fairly obviously hurt. He wasn't going to drop just yet but it was comparable to some of the early combos from Arlovski. If you keep throwing, eventually you'll land, and Vitor had him hurt and was landing through eh guard but he wanted to conserve his cardio.


No, he wasn't hurt. Nowhere in that fight was he hurt, not at one single point. It looked flashy, it didn't hurt him. He never wobbled, he never looked anything but perfectly calm and in control. The last part of the flurry (off the cage) Weidman was literally, quite literally, standing flat footed not moving with his hands covering his head blocking all of his shots, zero stress/panic, completely composed, then he took him down easily and finished him easily.

Weidman was not hurt, at any point, in that fight. It looked flashy and good, but there was no actual damage done. You could tell by his takedown there was no damage done, he took him down with speed accuracy and started advancing position immediately. He was in complete control and complete composure. He even said in the post interview "I wasn't hurt, all I was thinking is you are wearing yourself out" and it showed when he was standing right in front of Vitor not moving, defending his shots for a long time without any sign of wobbleness/being hurt.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> AJ pre-return doesn't count. Also, Vitor CAUGHT Luke. I dunno if he does that 6/10. Vitor really can catch any man on this planet, including Weidman as he did catch him. Rockhold got caught a little harder though but still.
> 
> I don't really give him his dues for Silva, he has reasonable dues for Belfort....but he has all the dues on the planet for Machida. Weidman Vs Machida was incredible and proved Weidman is one of the best fighters in the world today. As much as I can say Belfort did bad, it's a straight up win for Weidman and has NO black mark what so ever record wise. So if Weidman keeps this up which I feel he will, skys the limit.


:thumbsup:

Though I disagree about AJ. He's the same fighter he has always been. The only reason everybody is on the AJ hype train is because he cracked Gusta. Which not to take away from the win, but if you put 2 high level strikers in the ring together, anything is possible. If he picked him apart for 2 rounds or something id be more likely to agree with you on your sentiments, but I believe cormier crushes him tonight and puts an end to all of this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> Damn, haters still hating. I wonder what the excuses will be after The Chris beats Rockhold.


I really believe those two are going to have a great rivalry and some great fights.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> lol @ not giving him his dues for Silva. It amazes me that people still discredit BOTH of Weidman's Silva wins.
> 
> Fanboyism at its finest.


I dunno if I'm being a fanboy about it. I DO have Silva as the GOAT and I DID have Weidman winning every round in both fights. But at the same time, retard Anderson and leg break DO come into it for me. Although don't think fanboyism is a big part of that because I think Machida is a MUCH harder fight for Weidman and I think I said it back then, and Weidman took Machida apart from the first second to the last second of the third round. Masterful performance from Weidman til Machida slowed him. I give Weidman his dues for when he straight up wins like against The Dragon.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Though I disagree about AJ. He's the same fighter he has always been. The only reason everybody is on the AJ hype train is because he cracked Gusta. Which not to take away from the win, but if you put 2 high level strikers in the ring together, anything is possible. If he picked him apart for 2 rounds or something id be more likely to agree with you on your sentiments, but I believe cormier crushes him tonight and puts an end to all of this.


For me, AJ would take the middle of the cage with Weidman (this is all during the DC walkout ). If AJ lands on either Weidman or AJ, they'll want to switch to wrestling I reckon. Even if Cormier ragdolls him, I think AJ would have the ability to handle or at least get up against Weidman. Weidman is looking great on the ground but Belfort imo looked terrible on his back so an active guy on his back tells us a lot. Anderson loves to strike from his back and barely try to get up which almost cost him the second fight cause Weidman's GnP is NASTY.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Rygu said:


> I think the only threats left are Rockhold and Jacare.


Jacare will be interesting. I think Weidman possess the same skill set rockhold does but is better in each area. The only difference is weidman tends to be the aggressor while rockhold likes to counter. Jacare though has shown great growth in his striking. I dont believe chris will take jacare down, but i could see him doing it just to prove a point. 

Actually after typing that out I am pretty sure Weidman will wipe the floor with both of them. Jacare wont be able to get weidman down and i am confident weidmans can either gnp a win or win standing. Rockhold just has nothing for him imo.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> No, he wasn't hurt. Nowhere in that fight was he hurt, not at one single point. It looked flashy, it didn't hurt him. He never wobbled, he never looked anything but perfectly calm and in control. The last part of the flurry (off the cage) Weidman was literally, quite literally, standing flat footed not moving with his hands covering his head blocking all of his shots, zero stress/panic, completely composed, then he took him down easily and finished him easily.
> 
> Weidman was not hurt, at any point, in that fight. It looked flashy and good, but there was no actual damage done. You could tell by his takedown there was no damage done, he took him down with speed accuracy and started advancing position immediately. He was in complete control and complete composure. He even said in the post interview "I wasn't hurt, all I was thinking is you are wearing yourself out" and it showed when he was standing right in front of Vitor not moving, defending his shots for a long time without any sign of wobbleness/being hurt.


I didn't know fighters stumble back onto the cage with their guard up full with they're legs wobbling when they try to move when their fine. Must be some crazy Weidman master technique like the destructshin. You're right mate.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Interesting people complain Weidman don't get his rightiful credits, but have no problem taking away ALL credit from Vitor Belfort. "Elite striker" Weidman had nothing for Belfort on the feet, got bloodied in no time and smartly took the fight to where he is a monster.

Great fight where both showed tremendous heart and pace, but those who accuse others of fanboyism use their own fanboyism to pretend it was all Weidman from start to finish.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> dude u realize vitor crushed anthony right? Dont ever disrespect Weidman like that again.
> 
> Weidman is the real deal guys. Vitor crushed the current top contender in Luke Rockhold and weidman just finished vitor in the first round. Not only that but he survived a vitor flurry, something fighters just dont do. He beat silva, he beat machida, and now he beat vitor. Give him his dues.


I gave him credit when he knocked out Silva. Nobody that dominates the greatest of all time and isn't world class, some people still think that Anderson was going to win that fight if he hadn't been clowning. Weidman outsmarted him, yet people wouldn't give him credit. He trained for Anderson's antics and it worked to perfection 100% but nope, that's not impressive enough for many people still.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I didn't know fighters stumble back onto the cage with their guard up full with they're legs wobbling when they try to move when their fine. Must be some crazy Weidman master technique like the destructshin. You're right mate.


They don't, and he wasn't. Vitor came in hard throwing bombs so he backed up against the cage and immediately covered up, circled out away from the cage with hands still defending, and stood there defending until Vitor breaked off. It's called defense. At no point did Weidman go wobbly.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I didn't know fighters stumble back onto the cage with their guard up full with they're legs wobbling when they try to move when their fine. Must be some crazy Weidman master technique like the destructshin. You're right mate.


Don't forget bleeding...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Interesting people complain Weidman don't get his rightiful credits, but have no problem taking away ALL credit from Vitor Belfort. "Elite striker" Weidman had nothing for Belfort on the feet, got bloodied in no time and smartly took the fight to where he is a monster.
> 
> Great fight where both showed tremendous heart and pace, but those who accuse others of fanboyism use their own fanboyism to pretend it was all Weidman from start to finish.


Who's saying that? Did I miss the post?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I didn't know fighters stumble back onto the cage with their guard up full with they're legs wobbling when they try to move when their fine. Must be some crazy Weidman master technique like the destructshin. You're right mate.


Legs wobbling. Vitor beating Anderson before the KO....I sometimes wonder if you just see things you want to see and hallucinate things into existence.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> For me, AJ would take the middle of the cage with Weidman (this is all during the DC walkout ). If AJ lands on either Weidman or AJ, they'll want to switch to wrestling I reckon. Even if Cormier ragdolls him, I think AJ would have the ability to handle or at least get up against Weidman. Weidman is looking great on the ground but Belfort imo looked terrible on his back so an active guy on his back tells us a lot. Anderson loves to strike from his back and barely try to get up which almost cost him the second fight cause Weidman's GnP is NASTY.


You have to remember Chris straight up destroyed munoz on the ground which prior to chaels rise was thought of as the best wrestler in the division. And pre Munoz he beat Maia. I dont think there is a man in either the LHW or MW division that has an answer for chris on the ground. Its either survive until the end of the round and hope for better the next round or get submitted/tko'd.

Im sure you guys remember how vicious jon jones' ground and pound was. Vitor survived 4 rounds with jon on top of him. Many of the times he actually pulled guard himself. Weidman just destroyed him. Not trying to do mma math but that speaks volumes to mean when it comes to weidmans control when hes on top and his GnP.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Legs wobbling. Vitor beating Anderson before the KO....I sometimes wonder if you just see things you want to see and hallucinate things into existence.


He barely landed a punch but I agree he was probably winning up until that point.



xxpillowxxjp said:


> You have to remember Chris straight up destroyed munoz on the ground which prior to chaels rise was thought of as the best wrestler in the division. And pre Munoz he beat Maia. I dont think there is a man in either the LHW or MW division that has an answer for chris on the ground. Its either survive until the end of the round and hope for better the next round or get submitted/tko'd.
> 
> Im sure you guys remember how vicious jon jones' ground and pound was. Vitor survived 4 rounds with jon on top of him. Many of the times he actually pulled guard himself. Weidman just destroyed him. Not trying to do mma math but that speaks volumes to mean when it comes to weidmans control when hes on top and his GnP.


Is Munoz good? Also, don't MMA math it.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He barely landed a punch but I agree he was probably winning up until that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Munoz good? Also, don't MMA math it.


Agree? I was quoting you. Vitor was not beating Anderson in any way, shape or form before the front kick KO.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Agree? I was quoting you. Vitor was not beating Anderson in any way, shape or form before the front kick KO.


Yeah I agree he wasn't really "beating" Anderson. He put on the pressure so I was saying I guess to that stage the judges would have gave it to him but neither landed a shot. How does it to relate to how you quoted me?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't help but feel like had Chris not gotten cut there wouldn't be this much nonsense. The flurry landed one clean through the guard that I seen. I'm going with Vitor (who never stops to conserve cardio) seen that he wasn't landing or hurting Chris and backed off. Show me one other time that Vitor connected where he felt he could finish and just backed off like that. Vitor didn't think he was hurt, Chris didn't look hurt. Why does Chris get so much hate?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I can't help but feel like had Chris not gotten cut there wouldn't be this much nonsense. The flurry landed one clean through the guard that I seen. I'm going with Vitor (who never stops to conserve cardio) seen that he wasn't landing or hurting Chris and backed off. Show me one other time that Vitor connected where he felt he could finish and just backed off like that. Vitor didn't think he was hurt, Chris didn't look hurt. Why does Chris get so much hate?


I didn't notice the cut to be honest, but I don't really know MMA fighters who stumble onto the cage when they are being punched unless they are hurt. I completely agree, Vitor does no stop to conserve cardio, so that's why he pissed me off. Even if Weidman wasn't hurt, Vitor doesnt usually stop throwing if he has you on the cage.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I didn't notice the cut to be honest, but I don't really know MMA fighters who stumble onto the cage when they are being punched unless they are hurt. I completely agree, Vitor does no stop to conserve cardio, so that's why he pissed me off. Even if Weidman wasn't hurt, Vitor doesnt usually stop throwing if he has you on the cage.


Again, he didn't "stumble onto the cage", where are you getting this? Did you actually watch the fight? Chris was close to the cage and Vitor came in throwing bombs, Chris didn't have any room to circle out. So, what did he do? He covered up and back up into the fence to defend the flurry. Once he got room, he circled out from the cage in complete composure and waited for Vitor to stop hitting him (he stopped because Chris didn't show any sign of being hurt and knew he wouldn't finish him there).

At no point in that fight was Chris rocked or hurt or "stumbling" anywhere. It's called defense, it's called not having room to circle out so instead putting your back on the cage and covering up until you can circle out, it's called basic defense. I have no idea where you are getting this "wobbly" "stumbling" stuff at.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree, Weidman took a few but wasn't hurt at all at any point.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> Again, he didn't "stumble onto the cage", where are you getting this? Did you actually watch the fight? Chris was close to the cage and Vitor came in throwing bombs, Chris didn't have any room to circle out. So, what did he do? He covered up and back up into the fence to defend the flurry. Once he got room, he circled out from the cage in complete composure and waited for Vitor to stop hitting him (he stopped because Chris didn't show any sign of being hurt and knew he wouldn't finish him there).
> 
> At no point in that fight was Chris rocked or hurt or "stumbling" anywhere. It's called defense, it's called not having room to circle out so instead putting your back on the cage and covering up until you can circle out, it's called basic defense. I have no idea where you are getting this "wobbly" "stumbling" stuff at.


Chris also used the Destruct-shin. You're right M.C.

ALL HAIL WEIDMAN!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I can't help but feel like had Chris not gotten cut there wouldn't be this much nonsense. The flurry landed one clean through the guard that I seen. I'm going with Vitor (who never stops to conserve cardio) seen that he wasn't landing or hurting Chris and backed off. Show me one other time that Vitor connected where he felt he could finish and just backed off like that. Vitor didn't think he was hurt, Chris didn't look hurt. Why does Chris get so much hate?


So, were you scoring the fight for Weidman before he took Vitor down, then?
Chris did not get cut. Vitor opened that cut on him. It's not about hating Chris, it is about giving to each fighter the credits for their moments in the fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Chris also used the Destruct-shin. You're right M.C.
> 
> ALL HAIL WEIDMAN!


Nothing left to defend your inaccurate point of view thus resorting to nonsense like this. Cool, I can move on now.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheAuger said:


> Damn, haters still hating. I wonder what the excuses will be after The Chris beats Rockhold.





oldfan said:


> I really believe those two are going to have a great rivalry and some great fights.


I think Vitor got lucky when he beat Rockhold and I dont think he could do it again but..

Say Rockhold beats The Chris is Vitor back in the hunt? 

I doubt he will, I think the belt stays with the champ for a wile.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> Nothing left to defend your inaccurate point of view thus resorting to nonsense like this. Cool, I can move on now.


I probably just dont understand Weidman's technique since I didnt play RPG games. It's cool.



slapshot said:


> I think Vitor got lucky when he beat Rockhold and I dont think he could do it again but..
> 
> Say Rockhold beats The Chris is Vitor back in the hunt?
> 
> I doubt he will, I think the belt stays with the champ for a wile.


I don't think "luck" is the right word with Vitor but yeah I don't think he does it more times than not. It's give him more right to a shot but it'd take 2 fights or something.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

stop double posting clyde.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good fight. Belfort had a moment of success with his signature flurry which Weidman defended extremely well and he stayed composed like the champion he is. After he got the take down. I'm surprised he finished so quickly. I figured Weidman would win, but how he got the mount and TKO finish so fast was crazy impressive. I don't see him being dethroned any time soon.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape City said:


> stop double posting clyde.


You need auto post on MMAF. Hard to reply to more than one person when you see a reply after you posted since to quote you need to click quote, copy their post, go back, click reply, and then paste the quote in.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> So, were you scoring the fight for Weidman before he took Vitor down, then?
> Chris did not get cut. Vitor opened that cut on him. It's not about hating Chris, it is about giving to each fighter the credits for their moments in the fight.


What in the actual ****.....? What does the scoring of the round have to do with anything? Yeah Vitor was winning before he got taken down...in the first round. He'd have won had it not been for losing. I'm talking about how people are on about Chris was hurt and Vitor should have kept going and he'd have won. I'm not talking about who was winning until an arbitrary moment in the fight. I'm saying if Chris doesn't get cut by Vitor(are you happy?) Then I don't see people screaming this much about Chris being on his way out. A cut makes things look worse, a flurry like that would be noted and sure sine we're playing this idiotic game, Vitor was winning the round because of it. But I don't think people would be yelling about Chris being hurt and wobbly had he not gotten cut.

I said it at least twice maybe three times. Hopefully if you respond it will be on the point I'm making and not some absurd thing and out who was winning a one round fight. Or better yet not you highlighting a single sentence and twisting it into some weird argument over semantics.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You need auto post on MMAF. Hard to reply to more than one person when you see a reply after you posted since to quote you need to click quote, copy their post, go back, click reply, and then paste the quote in.


Ya it's a pain in this ass =/


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Ya it's a pain in this ass =/


Things were said in the heat of the moment, but I apologize for suggesting autopost.

I was doing posts for a rap battle website for a while where it involved me doing a main first post then an update second post....when they merged into the one....THE ANGER!!!!!

But aye I wasnt meaning to double post but when I see someone reply to me it's easier to click quote than quote, Copy, back, edit, paste, save.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Good fight, was hoping for Vitor to win though


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Things were said in the heat of the moment, but I apologize for suggesting autopost.
> 
> I was doing posts for a rap battle website for a while where it involved me doing a main first post then an update second post....when they merged into the one....THE ANGER!!!!!
> 
> But aye I wasnt meaning to double post but when I see someone reply to me it's easier to click quote than quote, Copy, back, edit, paste, save.


You hurt the old girls feelings. *gently strokes MMAForum*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape City said:


> You hurt the old girls feelings. *gently strokes MMAForum*


I recently tried to retreat to the old WrestlingForum, only to be confused with a new complicated layout which I assume iPhone users probably understand.

The old girls kept me going for a while so I'm happy. *gently inserts penis into MMAForums mouth*


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wrestling always saves the day. Can't believe Vitor couldn't finish and got taken down wayyy to easily. This shows how effective Anderson is off his back. He was able to whether to storm both fights and remain composed. Lyoto withered vs Luke. It's time for Luke then Jacare to show up.

Vitor should have fkn uppercutted Weidman when he was turtling or just go for the muay thai clinch, and pick his shots. He had em hurt. Tough one.

Vitor looked significantly smaller.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> What in the actual ****.....? What does the scoring of the round have to do with anything? Yeah Vitor was winning before he got taken down...in the first round. He'd have won had it not been for losing. I'm talking about how people are on about Chris was hurt and Vitor should have kept going and he'd have won. I'm not talking about who was winning until an arbitrary moment in the fight. I'm saying if Chris doesn't get cut by Vitor(are you happy?) Then I don't see people screaming this much about Chris being on his way out. A cut makes things look worse, a flurry like that would be noted and sure sine we're playing this idiotic game, Vitor was winning the round because of it. But I don't think people would be yelling about Chris being hurt and wobbly had he not gotten cut.
> 
> I said it at least twice maybe three times. Hopefully if you respond it will be on the point I'm making and not some absurd thing and out who was winning a one round fight. Or better yet not you highlighting a single sentence and twisting it into some weird argument over semantics.


My post was moderate, but yes, I was checking the extent of your view about the good things you saw Vitor doing, if any.

The result was the logical one. Chris used his superior wrestling to dominate Vitor, giving him no chance at all. I am not bringing no lack of TRT, Vitor is past his prime, he is old to justify him losing for an undefeated big talented Champion, but to see some saying Vitor did nothing at all to Weidman bothers me as it screams Vitor hating/ Weidman fanboyism all over. If Weidman did not feel the trouble he was in with Vitor in the begining of the fight, something he did not feel in his two fights against Anderson or in his fight against Lyoto, he wouldn't hurry to take this fight to the mat so soon. How many times we saw he hanging on his feet against great strikers, not this time. Not against Vitor. Not after Vitor got him tagged with his bread and butter flurry, backpaddling for dear life against the fence and cut open in a brief moment. Where was the exceptional sense of distance from Weidman that allowed Vitor to connect on him so fast?

See, Weidman is miles ahead of Vitor in MMA today. He survived the attacks, transitioned to his wrestling and kept his belt in no time. I was supposed to be highlighting that and only that, after all, I think he is a good kid and a great representative of a true champion, but to see people blatantly dismissing Vitor flurry as it did not affect Weidman in no way is just too much bias too withstand. 

I don't twist sentences, if I ask confirmation of something it is because it wasn't clear for me, but you seems rather touchy merely responding them.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree that Vitor could have won that fight if Chris had not beat his ass.

he looked great until he wilted. he wilted against Champions when he was young. I don't think that's something that's going to improve with age..


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> he looked *great* until he wilted.


This very simple sentence right here, but some couldn't even see the *great* part from Vitor, which is funny, because later on they will complain Weidman doesn't get the credits he should deserve by now. But if Vitor had nothing for Weidman in no moment of this fight, so that should mean Weidman still have to prove himself against a worthy opponent, right? And I am not the one implying this, his own fans are.

It was a high level MMA fight, Vitor started better, looking for the finish, Weidman got tagged, cut, did not like that, then changed the route of the combat by his own will and put and end on it where he is better. /breakdown


----------



## 2_hotty (Sep 23, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I agree that Vitor could have won that fight if Chris had not beat his ass.


This.

I didn't think Chris was hurt anywhere in that fight. That kids good.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fun fight, albeit a quick one. Both men had their moments to shine. Vitor's flurry no doubt had us all on the edges of our seats, Chris weathered the storm and then ultimately unleashed some brutality of his own. It was short, but sweet. Though I can't help but think that Hulk Vitor would have finished The Chris last night. I know it makes me a bad person, but that's a fight I would love to see. 

Anyway, it's time to stop lining up the old war horses in front of the champion. I'm looking forward to some of the young blood getting their opportunities. Definitely looking forward to Weidman vs. Rockhold, though it would be nice if they didn't keep Chris on the sidelines for the December card. We need to keep this guy fighting while he's actually healthy.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Chris really pissed me off with his post fight speech. I thought Chris was genuinely man about Vitor still cheating. I mean The Chris completely disrespected Vitor at the weigh ins by calling him a cheat in front of a live audience and millions watching. Then after the fight he does a 180 and says we should all respect him. So are you being fake now or were you being fake before Chris? This is some Jones level of stupidity when it comes to PR. Pick a side. I was happy to watch The Chris beat Vitor the cheater. Then Chris pussies out and tries to show respect to Vitor. Chris spoke for 1 minute in total both times and managed to contradict himself.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Vitor looked like shit. Weidman let him pick his shots and Vitor still couldn't get the job done. And then he quit. Like he always does. Weidman is the man.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chris wiped the floor with Vitor, as I thought he would. 

Chris is an animal.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Chris really pissed me off with his post fight speech. I thought Chris was genuinely man about Vitor still cheating. I mean The Chris completely disrespected Vitor at the weigh ins by calling him a cheat in front of a live audience and millions watching. Then after the fight he does a 180 and says we should all respect him. So are you being fake now or were you being fake before Chris? This is some Jones level of stupidity when it comes to PR. Pick a side. I was happy to watch The Chris beat Vitor the cheater. Then Chris pussies out and tries to show respect to Vitor. Chris spoke for 1 minute in total both times and managed to contradict himself.


To be honest, every time Chris say harsh things I think it doesn't fit him. Sounds as fake as Like Aldo pushing Mendes. I saw compassion from him in his speech and there was no reason to keep rubbing his downed opponent wounds after he was the clear winner of the night.

I agree he should be the cool easy dude he is. Jones pretended to be nice, it did not work, Chis will not be successful trying to impersonate a bad guy either.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> To be honest, every time Chris say harsh things I think it doesn't fit him. Sounds as fake as Like Aldo pushing Mendes. I saw compassion from him in his speech and there was no reason to keep rubbing his downed opponent wounds after he was the clear winner of the night.
> 
> I agree he should be the cool easy dude he is. Jones pretended to be nice, it did not work, Chis will not be successful trying to impersonate a bad guy either.


Ya pretty much. I didn't like Jones as the good guy but I like him as himself. He may be screwing up but at least he's real. Weidman confused the hell out of me with that back n forth. I was a lot more shocked that he said something at the weigh ins than I was shocked at the post fight speech.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What Chris said at the press conference echoed my thoughts. He was blocking some and thought "I can take this" but then one or two slipped through and hit him hard and he was like "Wait I should probably get out of here". Did Vitor actually gas or did he just look terrible on the ground? I just watched Aoki in Bellator a few hours earlier than that fight so seeing someone methodically and slowly pass the guard compared to someone who jus easily stepped over made me disappointed in Vitor.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I did not see the post fight conference, but shortly after the fight, Vitor gave an interview for Combate using a bag of ice on his right shoulder and said he dislocated his shoulder when Chris took him down, *giving the Champ full credit for the move and the win*, before anyone thinks the opposite.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What Chris said at the press conference echoed my thoughts. He was blocking some and thought "I can take this" but then one or two slipped through and hit him hard and he was like "Wait I should probably get out of here". Did Vitor actually gas or did he just look terrible on the ground? I just watched Aoki in Bellator a few hours earlier than that fight so seeing someone methodically and slowly pass the guard compared to someone who jus easily stepped over made me disappointed in Vitor.


Chris' top game is probably crushing to be under. Machida looked horrible after he spent some time on the ground with him. I just think a national champion wrestler who is also a Renzo black belt is just that much better on the ground. Plus Vitor has never been the strongest guy and The Chris might be the strongest guy in the division.

I honestly was shocked he finished it that quickly. I knew once it hit the ground Vitor was probably done, but I figured it would look more like DC v Rumble where it took a round to wear Vitor down and then chris would stop him. Didn't expect him to just cut through his guard to mount that easily. I also think guys underestimate how power Chris' gnp is. Vitor was rocked after only a couple shots which was probably a reason he never tried a legitimate escape.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I did not see the post fight conference, but shortly after the fight, Vitor gave an interview for Combate using a bag of ice on his right shoulder and said he dislocated his shoulder when Chris took him down, *giving the Champ full credit for the move and the win*, before anyone thinks the opposite.


Always hate this shit, giving him "full" credit while simultaneously taking credit away.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Always hate this shit, giving him "full" credit while simultaneously taking credit away.


Lol i think its pretty much ok to say "this guy hurt me and thats why i lost". Its not like he said "i dislocated my shoulder prior to the fight", he said "When HE took me down HE dislocated my shoulder". Would you feel the same way if chris broke his arm and vitor responded "when he put me in the armbar he broke my arm"? These things are interchange able. You're ultimate goal in the cage is to win by any means necessary. Most guys dont actually want to hurt their opponent (like breaking something) but they are willing to. Shoulder injuries are very common from takedowns. I actually dislocated mine 2 weeks before my first fight by a takedown, and let me tell you if it happened during the fight I probably would have wilted just like vitor did. So my point is a shoulder injury from a takedown is not a freak accident therefore knowing that vitor also knows that, hes not taking anything away from chris, but giving him credit for a good takedown.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Lol i think its pretty much ok to say "this guy hurt me and thats why i lost". Its not like he said "i dislocated my shoulder prior to the fight", he said "When HE took me down HE dislocated my shoulder". Would you feel the same way if chris broke his arm and vitor responded "when he put me in the armbar he broke my arm"? These things are interchange able. You're ultimate goal in the cage is to win by any means necessary. Most guys dont actually want to hurt their opponent (like breaking something) but they are willing to. Shoulder injuries are very common from takedowns. I actually dislocated mine 2 weeks before my first fight by a takedown, and let me tell you if it happened during the fight I probably would have wilted just like vitor did. So my point is a shoulder injury from a takedown is not a freak accident therefore knowing that vitor also knows that, hes not taking anything away from chris, but giving him credit for a good takedown.


Totally agree. If you take the guy down a d hurt him in the process it is akin to hitting a guy with a punch and the result being a broken jaw. We actually saw this exact thi g with a kick in the cerrone fight. No difference. Takedowns are not meant to ease the opponent slowly to the ground without injury.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Chris' top game is probably crushing to be under. Machida looked horrible after he spent some time on the ground with him. I just think a national champion wrestler who is also a Renzo black belt is just that much better on the ground. Plus Vitor has never been the strongest guy and The Chris might be the strongest guy in the division.
> 
> I honestly was shocked he finished it that quickly. I knew once it hit the ground Vitor was probably done, but I figured it would look more like DC v Rumble where it took a round to wear Vitor down and then chris would stop him. Didn't expect him to just cut through his guard to mount that easily. I also think guys underestimate how power Chris' gnp is. Vitor was rocked after only a couple shots which was probably a reason he never tried a legitimate escape.


Chris's GnP is one of the best in the world today. But what I was surprised about is that Chris didn't even need to work to get the mount. I thought he'd hae to fight to get out of the guard but he had no resistance. From there, Weidman is a killer.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I cant take as much pleasure fom this fight as I would have hoped. Vitor looked old and wobbly. I fancied his chances until I saw him enter the cage.

Dan Henderson MkII


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

For some reason I couldn't take Weidman too serious as a champion, even though he deserves all the respect in the world, I guess it's just the path he's taken - when fighting Anderson, he was still considered relatively green, maybe not as deserving, still learning a lot, and his wins couldn't help too much either, because came off kinda fluke'ish, and without the amazing skill gap we are used to see before that with Silva, Aldo, Jones etc.
This time Weidman did it for me, and I think I'm even becoming a fan. Took Vitor's best shots, didn't even blink and absolutely owned him later on.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Weidman is simply a fresh, strong wrestling based fighter. W/o his wrestling he'd be avg. Wrestling is always the key nowadays as it allows the fighter to control distance, space, and whether the fight continues on the feet or not. It's really that simple. Is it a coincidence that both champions quickly resorted to their wrestling roots once they were endangered. 

GSP (vs Serra), Cain (vs JDS), Maia, Thiago Alves (vs Martin Kampman) Bader (Lyoto) all lost at one point once they deviate from their bread and butter. When they go back to their roots their win % shoots up. History of MMA is filled with examples. As much as I hate to say it only the ex-lhw champion actually goes after his opponents' strength and may deviate from his regular ground game. The fight against Glover showed that. 

Anyways I'm hugely disappointed Vitor went out in the 1st round in a championship bout. I wouldn't have mind if he lost in the 3rd or 4th after some back and forth. All that build up and that's it. Boo!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.mmanews.com/chael-sonnen-to-make-ufc-return-after-serving-nac-suspension/



> MMA has not seen the last of Chael Sonnen.


Keep that belt warm, Weidman.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Chris really pissed me off with his post fight speech. I thought Chris was genuinely man about Vitor still cheating. I mean The Chris completely disrespected Vitor at the weigh ins by calling him a cheat in front of a live audience and millions watching. Then after the fight he does a 180 and says we should all respect him. So are you being fake now or were you being fake before Chris? This is some Jones level of stupidity when it comes to PR. Pick a side. I was happy to watch The Chris beat Vitor the cheater. Then Chris pussies out and tries to show respect to Vitor. Chris spoke for 1 minute in total both times and managed to contradict himself.


Oh shut up.

Jesus told Chris to be nice to Vitor. Jesus loves Vitor and Chris listen to Jesus.

Jesus Christ, man. Get a clue.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

sucrets said:


> Oh shut up.
> 
> Jesus told Chris to be nice to Vitor. Jesus loves Vitor and Chris listen to Jesus.
> 
> Jesus Christ, man. Get a clue.


How could I have been so naive. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Lol i think its pretty much ok to say "this guy hurt me and thats why i lost". Its not like he said "i dislocated my shoulder prior to the fight", he said "When HE took me down HE dislocated my shoulder". Would you feel the same way if chris broke his arm and vitor responded "when he put me in the armbar he broke my arm"? These things are interchange able. You're ultimate goal in the cage is to win by any means necessary. Most guys dont actually want to hurt their opponent (like breaking something) but they are willing to. Shoulder injuries are very common from takedowns. I actually dislocated mine 2 weeks before my first fight by a takedown, and let me tell you if it happened during the fight I probably would have wilted just like vitor did. So my point is a shoulder injury from a takedown is not a freak accident therefore knowing that vitor also knows that, hes not taking anything away from chris, but giving him credit for a good takedown.


I would have give him the benefit of the doubt if he wasn't Brazilian :laugh: But what you said does make sense. 

I Actually popped my shoulder out throwing an overhand in sparring once, stand up sparring... arm went totally dead, bu it seemed to pop right back in again and i just got punched in the face until the life came back. 

My tendency to never keep my hands up meant nobody even noticed.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Weidman mopped the floors with Vitor as I imagined.

Beast.d


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

on a side note i found this on my FB feed


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I couldn't help it. Made me legit lol at 2 am.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Vitor had an adrenaline dump. He let Chris get the takedown and full guard way too easily. Oh well.

Bring on Rockhold, I think his kicking game will be a problem for Chris, Luke won't be scared of the takedown.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SM33 said:


> I think Vitor had an adrenaline dump. He let Chris get the takedown and full guard way too easily. Oh well.


Something was going on there, but if he was that gassed I find it hard to imagine that he would try throwing punches while mounted. It looked more like panic than an adrenaline dump to me.

Of course, I may be projecting, because if I was in that position I would definitely panic.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Ape City said:


> Ya pretty much. I didn't like Jones as the good guy but I like him as himself. He may be screwing up but at least he's real. Weidman confused the hell out of me with that back n forth. I was a lot more shocked that he said something at the weigh ins than I was shocked at the post fight speech.


They are not the same at all. Jones acts like a good guy before the fight and then rubs it in his opponents face after winning. Weidman said what he said about Vitor before the fight, but I think after the fight he saw what I saw: a broken down old man, who can't compete wihout his drugs. It was like in the movie Hook, when the Captain loses his wig. It's just sad to see. I think he felt bad for Vitor. He showed genuine compassion. What makes a person "real" is saying what you think, not what you think people want to hear. That's the difference between Weidman and Jones.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Something was going on there, but if he was that gassed I find it hard to imagine that he would try throwing punches while mounted. It looked more like panic than an adrenaline dump to me.
> 
> Of course, I may be projecting, because if I was in that position I would definitely panic.


It was Vitor being Vitor. Throughout his career hes always been the same; he wilts when things are not going his way. Vitor either wins impressively or loses in panic. Never has he come back from adversity in a fight. A bit like BJ Penn. Some fighters just dont have it in them to pull themselves out of a hole.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I legit laughed when Vitor gassed mere seconds into the fight after that flurry and his old man droopy tits flopping all over the place as he was punched into oblivion.

Post TRT vitor is a joke. Off you fvck Vitor, back to only ever fighting in Brazil.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> It was Vitor being Vitor. Throughout his career hes always been the same; he wilts when things are not going his way. Vitor either wins impressively or loses in panic. Never has he come back from adversity in a fight. A bit like BJ Penn. Some fighters just dont have it in them to pull themselves out of a hole.


Leave BJ out of this. 

Killz post :laugh: floppy old man tits bouncing away. Poor Vitor. Will be surprised if he fights outside of Brazil for a while.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Killz said:


> I legit laughed when Vitor gassed mere seconds into the fight after that flurry and his old man droopy tits flopping all over the place as he was punched into oblivion.
> 
> Post TRT vitor is a joke. Off you fvck Vitor, back to only ever fighting in Brazil.


You are a ruthless man. Even I couldn't feel that good when he was down there. :laugh:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

LOL @ "old man droopy tits"
**** so true! 
It's amazing how much his physique changed since he fought Bisping, Rockhold and Hendo. Those fights were not long ago. 
TRT works wonders 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kc1983 said:


> LOL @ "old man droopy tits"
> **** so true!
> It's amazing how much his physique changed since he fought Bisping, Rockhold and Hendo. Those fights were not long ago.
> TRT works wonders
> ...


Hey! That's a lie, if you listen to some of the people on this forum he looked the exact same.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

His body looked about 20 years older in this fight than it did in the Rockhold/Bisping fights.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Hey! That's a lie, if you listen to some of the people on this forum he looked the exact same.


Still looks like the same massive twat to me.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

King Daisuke said:


> They are not the same at all. Jones acts like a good guy before the fight and then rubs it in his opponents face after winning. Weidman said what he said about Vitor before the fight, but I think after the fight he saw what I saw: a broken down old man, who can't compete wihout his drugs. It was like in the movie Hook, when the Captain loses his wig. It's just sad to see. I think he felt bad for Vitor. He showed genuine compassion. What makes a person "real" is saying what you think, not what you think people want to hear. That's the difference between Weidman and Jones.


Well said man. Preach!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I just saw someone online say that they think Chris Weidman beats DC and another say that Weidman is the better MMA wrestler.

Weidman MIGHT beat DC. He'd have to do a Machida like performance though and find an exploit from DC we haven't previously seen. The only way he could do this though is by utilizing DC's complete lack of boxing (still don't care about what he did in Strikeforce) but in a wrestling exchange I see DC absolutely destroying him.

Weidman and Rockhold is a pick em. I think the only difference is I've been more impressed by Rockhold's striking. I don't really care for either but Luke's submission game is stellar, both have great GnP (Weidman being better) and are good wrestlers (Weidman being better). I think in striking Rockhold is the better and his kicks would play a huge part in the fight. Jacare probably struggles to land on Weidman a bit and Weidman picks him off from the outside. Jacare's submission game is one of the most fluid in the entire company though so I think Weidman has trouble dominating him like he has with others on the ground. At the same time, Weidman's toughest grappling foe was Mark Munoz. Maia is there too but with the inability to set anything up, I reckon most of the roster should be able to avoid grappling with him if they are smart (Rory was a fluke exception).

DC Vs Bader is okay to me if Jones is out. Bader's alright. Has some solid wins and has a really nice win streak together now. DC destroys him and continues to be ridiculously rated as one of the best around but none the less. Gus should need to get 2 wins before he fights DC so they need him in there as soon as possible. I reckon Gus then takes the title from DC.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I reckon Gus then takes the title from DC.


How do you picture that¿ Johnson is probably the better wrestler and he had no chance against Cormier. Gustafsson might keep Cormier a bit longer at distance using more jabs instead of trying to finish him with one overhand right like Johnson, but it's hard to imagine he could do that long enough.

And by the time Gustafsson has two wins together, as you suggested, Jones might already be back.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> How do you picture that¿ Johnson is probably the better wrestler and he had no chance against Cormier. Gustafsson might keep Cormier a bit longer at distance using more jabs instead of trying to finish him with one overhand right like Johnson, but it's hard to imagine he could do that long enough.
> 
> And by the time Gustafsson has two wins together, as you suggested, Jones might already be back.


Johnson's striking style give away very easy clinches and takedowns, i can see Gus floating around flicking out jabs and crosses while Cormier tries to get close... just like Jones did.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> How do you picture that¿ Johnson is probably the better wrestler and he had no chance against Cormier. Gustafsson might keep Cormier a bit longer at distance using more jabs instead of trying to finish him with one overhand right like Johnson, but it's hard to imagine he could do that long enough.
> 
> And by the time Gustafsson has two wins together, as you suggested, Jones might already be back.


Rumble doesn't fight at distance. He wants to uppercut your head off in close. I think 2 or 3 times he only got clinched because he wound up so much on the punch that he himself fell down when he missed. It's something he should be able to fix to avoid becoming a "knockout guy" like Nelson, Hendo or Hunt but in that fight he fought like a guy who needed a big punch or he would lose. I guess to a degree he was right though.

And I don't really see why that's hard to imagine. Since he joined the UFC, I haven't seen a thing that tells me DC would be able to handle Gus on the feet. All Gus has to do is keep distance for like 3 rounds, making sure he's touching Cormier at all times, and I imagine DC would tire himself out trying to engage in clinches.

This is taking out lots of variables of course but I see a master gameplan Vs a master gameplan would result in Gus winning. He could easily try to get over zealous and get taken down though.

And I don't think Rumble's wrestling is better than Gus's against a fellow wrestler. I think Gus would be much better at avoiding shots and being able to handle being put on the cage better than Rumble. Just body shape for me on that though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I just saw someone online say that they think Chris Weidman beats DC and another say that Weidman is the better MMA wrestler.
> 
> Weidman MIGHT beat DC. He'd have to do a Machida like performance though and find an exploit from DC we haven't previously seen. The only way he could do this though is by utilizing DC's complete lack of boxing (still don't care about what he did in Strikeforce) but in a wrestling exchange I see DC absolutely destroying him.
> 
> ...



It is so ridiculously funny to watch weidman haters post.

I hated gsp ..i may bash his style or other things....but I dont doubt what he did or how much better he was than his opponents.

get over it....weidman is awesome. you among others..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It is so ridiculously funny to watch weidman haters post.
> 
> I hated gsp ..i may bash his style or other things....but I dont doubt what he did or how much better he was than his opponents.
> 
> get over it....weidman is awesome. you among others..


I'm kind of bewildered as to what in that post was hatred. If in my opinion, Chris Weidman isn't the current Heavyweight Champion, am I hating him?

Based on what we've seen from their UFC careers, I'm a bit more impressed from the overall striking game of Rockhold. I think that's completely fair to say. Chris did an outstanding job against Machida but that was completely strategy. Because Machida is SOOOO stylistic, there are exploits and even though people claimed the puzzle had been solved, Weidman was the first to REALLY solve the puzzle of Machida. I don't see Rockhold having the same stylistic attributes like Machida. He's a great kicker, has good timing on his shots. What's "hater" about thinking Rockhold's a better striker?

And then the only other part of that fight I mentioned; the submission game. Who has Chris Weidman actually submitted in the UFC? Again, I couldn't care less about what he did outside of the cage. ADCC or whatever he was involved in. Wasn't Vinny Magalhaes a top level jiu jitsu guy too? Weidman has looked really good in submissions but on par with how good Rockhold has looked. I think they've shown about a par. Jacare on the other hand is considered maybe the best in the world so again, I don't feel it's "hater" to have Jacare on top and Rockhold/Weidman even.

And then what else did I mention? I said Weidman is better at wrestling and GnP than Rockhold, which is a big claim because of how fantastic Luke's GnP was against Lyoto.

Last thing I said was that DC, often considered the best wrestler in MMA today and a natural Heavyweight, destroys Chris Weidman, a Middleweight, in a wrestling match. How is that unfair?

And don't just brush this off like always john. For once in your MMAF time actually back up your comment. Show me where I was unfair to Chris Weidman at a simple part of that post. Because I don't think he runs through Rockhold in a minute, submits Jacare and slams DC?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Wasn't Vinny Magalhaes a top level jiu jitsu guy too?


Uhhhh... Yeah, that's why 10 of his 12 pro wins are by way of submission and in the UFC fighters avoided his ground game like the plague. The difference being Vinny is a weak wrestler with horrendous striking outside of his jitz. Weidman is a very good wrestler with striking that makes him look like Sugar Ray Robinson compared to Vinny.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh: Igor Pokrajac did not try to avoid his ground game like the plague.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: Igor Pokrajac did not try to avoid his ground game like the plague.


And we saw how that turned out for him.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

That takedown attempt is truly one of the dumbest decisions i have ever in a fight,


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> *I just saw someone online say that they think Chris Weidman beats DC and another say that Weidman is the better MMA wrestler.*
> 
> Weidman MIGHT beat DC. He'd have to do a Machida like performance though and find an exploit from DC we haven't previously seen. The only way he could do this though is by utilizing DC's complete lack of boxing (still don't care about what he did in Strikeforce) but in a wrestling exchange I see DC absolutely destroying him.
> 
> ...


I don't want to take sides in your disagreement with Johnny, but that first sentence comes off as being dismissive. Cormier is obviously the more accomplished wrestler, but the question of who is the better "MMA wrestler" is not cut and dried.

The reason is that in MMA, wrestling ties into striking, it's no longer a separate skillset. And Weidman is much better at using his striking and his feints to set up his takedowns. He also controls range better than DC.

As for who wins between them? I think that goes to the one with the better Cardio. And I think that's Chris. I don't think it goes to the ground at all though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> ClydebankBlitz said:
> 
> 
> > *I just saw someone online say that they think Chris Weidman beats DC and another say that Weidman is the better MMA wrestler.*
> ...


Clyde doesnt understand the tone he uses. No he didnt say he hates Weidman. 

But it is the SAME people who doubted him before Anderson. After the Anderson wins. And still today. Weidma can go out and smash anyone and we have the same people here saying " oh they saw 1 poster i. The whole world say WeidmaN would beat DC!" So then it is some sort of talking point to diminish Weidman anyway they can. Anytime people get excited about a win of his....it is the same exact lineup of doubters here talking nonsense about oh well he couldnt beat DC. Oh well Vitor hurt him even tho he showed no sign of being hurt. Oh that win was flukey.

People cant get over that Anderson lost twice....badly....to Weidman. Those people have nothing good to say about anything he does. It is always lets try to find some angle to diminish his resume or backing. 

Na, no one is really saying Weidman sucks or they hate him. But when all you have to say is you saw 1 person say he could beat dc...then act like its a big deal.....well you are just a hater. A word i hate...but there is no other word for it.

Some wont ever give Weidman the credit he deserves or enjoy his performance. These people just love to twist anything into diminishing Weidman. 

Say he smashes Rockhold. It will be well...hr had to takr him down! Oh well rockhold would have won if chris wasnt defending his strikes!!! Or....well he cant beat cain! I heard 1 fotum poster claim he could!!! No way he can!!!.....lol literally anything they can come up with...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Clyde doesnt understand the tone he uses. No he didnt say he hates Weidman.
> 
> But it is the SAME people who doubted him before Anderson. After the Anderson wins. And still today. Weidma can go out and smash anyone and we have the same people here saying " oh they saw 1 poster i. The whole world say WeidmaN would beat DC!" So then it is some sort of talking point to diminish Weidman anyway they can. Anytime people get excited about a win of his....it is the same exact lineup of doubters here talking nonsense about oh well he couldnt beat DC. Oh well Vitor hurt him even tho he showed no sign of being hurt. Oh that win was flukey.
> 
> ...


So in typical johnny fashion, he completely avoids replying to my post and replies to someone else. Fk it, I'll take the bait.

Yes I doubted him before the Anderson fight. His biggest win was Mark Munoz and Anderson was the greatest of all time. If I doubt Cody McKenzie, am I a "hater" too?

Where is it you have me "doubting" Weidman? Am I a "hater" because I doubt he becomes the greatest ever? Is that really the level Weidman is that if someone doesn't think he's the best, they are dismissed? Because I think a fellow fantastic fighter like Rockhold might give him a good fight, I'm a hater? Is that where we're at with Weidman?

Also, how am I diminishing Weidman by doubting he can beat the current LHW champion? I doubt Demetrious Johnson beats Chris Weidman, am I hater for that too?

I don't really count the Anderson Silva wins to the highest esteem but that's me. I've said time and time again that I'm more impressed by his Machida fight than I would be if he knocked Anderson out 500 times. Machida's style was the cryptonite for Weidman and he still turned out one of the most impressive performances we've seen. Why do you focus on the Anderson fights when I feel that way about the Machida fight?

All I have to say is the DC thing...you're aware that was the first sentence of like a 5 paragraph post which mainly discussed Weidman Vs Rockhold and DC Vs LHWs yeah? That's not ALL I have to say, that's all you read because you can't bare the fact that someone isn't like you and doesn't kiss a picture of Weidman on their wall before going to sleep every night.

And even if Weidman does have to take him down, why are you saying it like that would be an insult to him? DC had to take Rumble down. Weidman might well have a gameplan to outstrike Rockhold but if he's losing on the feet and switched to wrestling, how would it be an insult to say that?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Vitor gonna Vitor(aka Brazilian)

Page is in Portuguese, translation came from the page that linked to it.



> "It was a year and a half of waiting. When I saw the moment, I got a killer instinct. I studied him for six hours, every detail, every moment. The victory was there, it came, but suddently, it went away. People say 'You almost won'. It's not a defeat. When you almost win, it's a mixed feeling. In my case, when I defend the 1st takedown, instead of releasing the leg, I tried not to kick him in the face, but on the stomach, because he had his hand on the ground. That's when he hold my leg and I felt upon my shoulder, that was already hurt, and it went out of place. Even then, I used that moment, the fight went on and I thought 'its gonna end'. When he took me down, it was a moment of frustration. I can't take it from him, it was good. I tried to turn left and right. I see guys giving up their backs and you can never give your back to a problem. I saw it coming, but it was his night. It was a sad moment, but I already lived it. "I spent a lot in there. If I stepped back, and waited a little, I'm sure I would've knocked him out. He's tough at the ground, it was his day. I went in there wasting too much of myself. I should have used my experience"





> "I didn't use my experience to be cautious. He felt my hands, he was afraid of striking with me. You could see that he didn't want it, he wanted to close the distance asap"


http://sportv.globo.com/site/combat...-diz-se-desse-um-passo-atras-nocautearia.html


So if I'm reading the first part correctly, Vitor had a hurt shoulder coming into this fight and he dislocated it when he fell down.....come on Vitor...why...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

"People say I almost won"...

Those people, are ******* idiots Vitor! :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nah Vitor you had Weidman in a scary enough position, which Weidman then got out of. That's the max of it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > Clyde doesnt understand the tone he uses. No he didnt say he hates Weidman.
> ...


You dont even understand my posts. Not going to hold your hand and read them to you.


The hater comes from always finding something bad to say about the guy even after a brilliant fight. It always has to be something. Did I say you were a hater for thinking he cant beat dc? No.

Im simply pointed out that a hater like you takes 1 poster who says he could beat dc and then act like everyone thinks he is the best ever. Instead of talking about the fight you resort to...."well he cant beat dc...how laughable...i saw ONE guy say he could so im gonna flip shit and tell you why he cant"

That is you. It isnt that you think he would lose to dc. Its the fact that you bribg that up like everyone is saying he could. Haters flip out of you talk highly about a guy they dont like. You cant talk about the fight and how good weidman is. All you want to talk about after a weidman 1st rounD finish is 

A. Vitor rocked him

B. Well lets slow down he cant beat dc 

If Rockhold just had the same exact fight vs vitor and was champ....you would say how great he is and wouldnt bring up bullshit nitpicky crap...why? Because you dont hate Rockhold like you do Weidman.

So please stop with your "so if i say dc would beat him im a hater!!!???" Crap. You make no sense because you cant read. Never said that at all.

So i did hold your hand here. But you still wont get it.

See ya after the next weidman fight. Will be lovely watching you throw any negitive out there you can because you cant get over the fact he destoyed anderson twice....at least you are consistant.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You dont even understand my posts. Not going to hold your hand and read them to you.
> 
> 
> The hater comes from always finding something bad to say about the guy even after a brilliant fight. It always has to be something. Did I say you were a hater for thinking he cant beat dc? No.
> ...


Show me where I said everyone thinks Weidman can beat DC.

A. Okay Vitor didn't really rock him. I said this before, but I meant that he had him in trouble. Weidman then got out of that trouble but against the cage against Vitor is the worst place he's been to date.

B. He might be able to beat DC, but no chance in a grappling match.

I'm more of Weidman fan than Rockhold so I disregard everything else you said.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Let's hear it for Vitor! It took him a week to finally release his official excuses! But hey, he "almost won" and Weidman "was afraid"! :laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> Let's hear it for Vitor! It took him a week to finally release his official excuses! But hey, he "almost won" and Weidman "was afraid"! :laugh:


He also said he could've knocked him out if he stepped backwards. Vitor is a joke.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Rauno said:


> He also said he could've knocked him out if he stepped backwards. Vitor is a joke.


Basically he's the better man and would have won if only he didn't lose. :confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> Basically he's the better man and would have won if only he didn't lose. :confused02:


I am actually the best fighter on planet earth. If I would just lose a bunch of weight train and fight I would definitely prove it.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The only reason people have more money than me is because I'm a nice guy and I let them.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> The only reason people have more money than me is because I'm a nice guy and I let them.


But really If you had the most money it would only be because I allowed it to happen.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I submit. :hug:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

King Daisuke said:


> I submit. :hug:


I could have made you tap sooner. ...if I wanted to


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

All of these things and more would genuinely be true if you accepted Jesus into your heart.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Sports_Nerd said:


> All of these things and more would genuinely be true if you accepted Jesus into your heart.


Better yet, accept Cheez-jits into your shorts!


----------

